# Show of hands, does your EBF infant sleep through the night??



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

Wondering how many infants out there who are breastfed and sleep in their own crib are sleeping through the night? If so, when did your infant night wean?


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

my ds is only 2 months and wakes up twice to feed at night. if i go to bed late, he wakes up once









but we cosleep and he doesnt nurse/snack in bed


----------



## Beltane (Jul 20, 2006)

Our baby is 9 weeks and sleeps with us. She usually wakes up twice to nurse - usually around 2AM and then again at 4AM.


----------



## maydaymom10 (Oct 11, 2009)

My DS is 6 months & still waking a lot (3+ times a night). He's been in his own room since 8 wks. I should say that things are getting better. He did a 4 hour stretch last night w/only 1 feeding. Yay. I'm working on getting him through the night, but it might take a bit. I think every baby is different. I have a co-worker whose baby started STTN at 8 weeks. Of course, she did Baby Wise, which is not my style. Good luck.


----------



## Shanesmom (Oct 26, 2010)

Well my son sleeps with me, always has, and at 3 months he wakes every 2-4 hours to nurse.


----------



## ContentMama (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope. He nurses 3+ times a night.


----------



## springfever (Jan 9, 2010)

No, he wakes up several times to eat still. He's in an Arm's Reach co-sleeper beside our bed.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springfever* 
No, he wakes up several times to eat still. He's in an Arm's Reach co-sleeper beside our bed.

This for my mid-march baby as well.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!

Oh, you're seriously asking?

No. Nine months and counting, he wakes at least 3x per night.

I know 20 people will chime in about their EBF baby who slept through from birth, but in my limited experience, the all-night sleeper is a myth....


----------



## mama2cal&darby (Jun 13, 2008)

My LOs are 6 and 3 (years, that is) neither one have every slept through the night. The 6yo doesn't nurse anymore, but the 3 yo does. We night weaned 2 months ago and his sleeping has improved to 2-4 wake ups a night.


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

9 week old DD goes 6 straight hours without nursing or needing a diaper change









Before anyone throws anything at me, I think I've earned a good sleeper after how bad 19 month old DS STILL is. It's unusual for him to make it just 4 hours without waking for whatever it is. When he was still EBF, he didn't make it longer than 2 hours until he was 6 months old.

FWIW in most mainstreamers' minds, STTN means they put the baby in the crib and they don't cry _too_ bad at any point during the night, it doesn't mean their child is actually sleeping all night.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

DS2, 4 months, goes to sleep at 7:30 and sleeps through to between 4:30 and 6:30 each night. At 6 weeks he suddenly started sleeping through until 3 am (this was an overnight change) and that time has slowly been lengthening and now it is consistently closer to 6-6:30.

My other 3 were over a year before they started sleeping that long without nursing.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Of my three kids, one slept through the night as an infant - from about 5 weeks on. She slept in a crib sometimes, in bed with me other times. The other two didn't sleep though for years.


----------



## Calee (May 10, 2008)

My DS2 is 9 months and still up two to three (sometimes more) times a night. He hates to sleep with me and has slept in a crib for several months.

My DS1 slept through the night at about a year.


----------



## Rlin (Apr 9, 2010)

At 28 months DS is not STTN (never has) and wakes about 3-4 times to nurse.


----------



## JoggingMom (Apr 12, 2010)

This Baby (#3, 16 weeks old) typically goes 5-7 hours a night.
She's EBF.
My other two didn't. I don't think they sleep through the night even now at 8 and 11!


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

My 2 year old was EBF for at least 3 months and began STTN at 4 wks old, on her own, I did NOTHING to encourage it. We do not bed share, but she was in a cradle at the foot of the bed until 4 months old, then in a crib in her own room

My 6 wk old will randomly give me six hour stretches. Sometimes during the day, sometimes at night, sometimes, like the last two days, 3 hours is the longest. She is still completely EBF, and still in the cradle at the end of the bed.

But, like the previous poster, I EARNED these stretches. My oldest, 14 now, was not STTN until she started school. I clearly remember driving around with her at 3am, 5am even some nights. And she was totally formula fed!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope, and I don't expect her too. But all FOUR of my sisters kids nursed on demand, stayed in their co-sleepers and STTN at around 10m.

DS nighweaned around 20m. He wasn't nursing much, I was pregnant and my supply was really low, and DH took over night parenting. But he did SSTN between 2-4m; I just ruined it by going back to work. He started SSTN a few months after he night weans and still does for the most part.

DD still nurses once or twice a night. Mostly she just wants a snuggle if she is wrestless.


----------



## vegankelly (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope! At 7.5 mos old now, maybe The Babe has slept 4+ hours 3 or 4 times.

Usually, I don't even know... 4? 5? 6? It seems like she eats more often at night during the day now. Generally I go to bed a few hours after her, and she eats at least 3 - 4 times in those 8 hours.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

DD is almost 8 months, sleeps with us, and between 7pm and 7am wakes up 2-3 times to nurse. Technically I think she is sleeping through the night because she has a chunk from 10pm-5am some nights.


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

DS1 slept through the night (10p to 5a) by six weeks, in his own space. DS2 sleeps in his crib from 10p to 2a, then sleep with me and nurses about every three hours until I finally get my lazy butt out of bed, usually after I get sick of the cartoons DS1 turns on when he crawls into bed with us around 7.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nicole730* 
DD is almost 8 months, sleeps with us, and between 7pm and 7am wakes up 2-3 times to nurse. Technically I think she is sleeping through the night because she has a chunk from 10pm-5am some nights.

IMHO, 10pm to 5am is STTN. That is a full night's sleep for me, baby or not. It's 7 hours of sleep, which is on the heavy end of what I need, I am good with 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## luv_my_babes (Dec 8, 2008)

DS will be 6 months old next week and he is nowhere near sleeping through the night. I can't really say how many times he wakes during the night because I am basically sleeping while nursing him... usually I just roll over, and we fall asleep nursing. He seems to eat a lot more at night than during the day. However, he does go to bed at around 7-7:30 pm and will sleep until about midnight,but then after that he is basically at the boob all night


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I pumped for my twins and fed on demand. My son slept through the night at 4 months old (and was 2 months early) and slept through almost every night since. My daughter never slept through the night until well over a year old.

They both start the night in their crib, and are welcome in our bed if they want/need mama at night. My son never liked co-sleeping, my daughter did and does.

I think it depends so much on the kid's personality. I often tell people that if I only had my son, I would think I had all the answers and was doing everything right. He's one of those abnormally easy going kids. My daughter is very spirited in everything, and it shows in her sleep.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

My LO is 20 mos and still nurses during the night, but since it doesn't wake me up and hasn't since he was a couple of months old I consider that sleeping hrough he night


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

My DD is 2.5years old, nightweaned, and still wakes at night. Only a couple of times most nights, and she's generally good with a snuggle back to sleep, but she definitely wakes and looks for me. She was nursing during those times a few weeks ago. As an infant she slept a 5hr stretch then a couple of 3 hour stretches from an abnomally young age (like 3-4wks). No I didn't do anything to cause that, it was just what she did. From 1.5 to 2.5 though she was waking like every 2 hours because of cutting molars. She has one molar left, I'm hoping it comes soon!

The twins are still in utero, but DP says they don't sleep at all at night, they kick her all night long instead. :-D


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

my 8 month old has been STTN off and on since about 2 months i think? it's a bit foggy now. the slightest change will throw her off though... she was STTN almost every night (9pm-5am) until teething started, and then she got sick, and then we visited family, and then teething started again, etc etc. so she hasn't consistently slept well since she was about 5 months. last week we started getting a few good nights of 8pm-6am but then we both got sick! i am forever grateful that i have been able to get a full nights sleep more often than not though. especially when she did me a huge favour and slept until 4am last night...


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Nope.

My 2.5 year old *still* doesn't totally STTN (and she's completely weaned for nearly 6 months now) and as a baby she woke every 1-2 hours, or even more often for the first 18 months or so.

The baby is much better than she was but still not STTN - she goes for about 4 hours for the first stretch at night, but then wakes every 1-2 hours for the rest of the night (which of course is the stretch that I'm actually in bed trying to sleep). It's nice to get a reasonable stretch in the evening to hang out with DH, but I'd really like to get some decent chunks of sleep for myself too. She's nearly 9 weeks old now, and half in a side-carred cot, half in bed with us.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

We sleep in the same bed and my 12 month old nurses several times a night, but he just rolls over and latches on. I was reading the other day about gastric emptying and breastmilk takes about 48 minutes to pass through and formula about 78 minutes, so it explains that need for frequent nourishment.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

My first woke seriously 10 times some nights.

My 1 YO used to be a great sleeper. slept her first 6 hour stretch when she was 2 days old and would sleep 6-8 hours most nights. 4 hours was a bad night. Then she started rolling, swaddling didn't work any more, teething, etc.. Now 4 hours is a fabulous night, and when she is working on a tooth, she is up every 2 hours. I finally had to stop looking at the clock and keeping track. I miss having a good sleeper, but she'll get back there some day.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My 2 1/2yo still wakes to nurse during the night lol. Does she NEED it no, (for food that is, comfort yes she needs it) do I care about getting her to stop? Nope lol

I think it is rare for a baby to sleep through the night esp if they have not been sleep trained at all. Not saying it NEVER happens just that it is rare.


----------



## jennybear (Sep 4, 2007)

DD generally sleeps 7-7 with one quick wake-up to nurse. Sometimes it's twice and rarely it's not at all.

For a 10 month, BF baby, I feel like that's pretty good.


----------



## HonkyTonka (Nov 18, 2009)

By 2 weeks old, my EBF LO was sleeping 6 hours, by 4 weeks it was 9 or 10. She did this completely on her own. She was in a bassinet next to our bed which was elevated for her reflux, she was swaddled and we had the fan/air con on. (who knows if any of that played a part in her good sleep). I put her to bed when we went to bed, but made sure to feed her again - even if she was asleep. We moved her to her crib (also in our room) at about 2 months.

She was sleeping 9pm-7am consistently until about 3 weeks ago when we got a cold and then went on a trip to see my parents. She was waking almost every hour. She's 5.5 months.

Thankfully she slept through last night. I started swaddling her again - who knows if that had any effect.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

None of my kids slept through the night until we nightweaned.


----------



## EarthMamaToBe (Feb 19, 2008)

12 months old and wakes every three hours


----------



## nicky85 (Jul 10, 2010)

So glad to know I'm not alone...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My 2 month old DD just started sleeping through the night. She usually sleeps for a 6-8 hour stretch. Of course, sometimes that's from 4am to noon but still...


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom* 
None of my kids slept through the night until we nightweaned.

Mine either. I'm currently nursing my last LO.







She just turned 4 and just started sleeping thru most nights.


----------

